# PPI Exam Cafe = Waste of Money



## thegooch (Feb 18, 2014)

I've been using it for a couple of weeks now and am not impressed at all. I have found so many errors in the example problems and have wasted so much time trying to track down whether I made an error or PPI made the error. I have reported them all and not a peep back.

So any other good example problem sites? I'd rather have it online than buying yet another book.


----------



## djgint (Feb 24, 2014)

thegooch,

Try this website. It has lots of sample problems but it's for HP calculator users. I don't know if you use them but it has lots of sample problems free to download but you have to buy the book and program the equations in HP 35s or HP 33s. www.usefulequations.com


----------

